# Pt- 58 hc ?



## BLINDHOG (Mar 15, 2009)

Dose anyone have any info on this pistol, been looking at it on the net and it reminds me of a Browing BDA 380 I once had.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like an interesting, shortened version of the Beretta 92FS. Odd niche as it still has a big grip and butt to hide if you are considering CCW. It's always easier to hide a barrel in my opinion. Could be fun though... Sorry, no experience with it. Taurus is, however, turning out to be a fabulous firearms manufacturer in recent years. I'm sure it's a relatively well made gun.


----------



## BLINDHOG (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I might like this gun it has 19+1 capacity which is cool, and am sure it would be easyer to conceal than my 1911. Even though it's 380acp with a spare clip that would be 39 rounds on call, I mean "DA%N".


----------

